# Allegro 94 Queries



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Hi all

Got my new Allegro 94 and have spent the weekend exploring and getting to know the motorhome. Two things I am unsure of:

1. There is a rectangular black metal plate, with a whole in one corner and round fixing included with the cooker. It was sat on top of the main burner when I opened the gals lid - what is it for?

2. The motorhome has says the heating can be used enroute, the regulator appears to have a cut off and there are warnings that the heating must be switched off whilst refuelling. When I picked the motorhome up I was told turn gas off whilst travelling, I assume this advice was incorrect and that the gas must be left on to run the heating?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Well sorted 2. already, Truma's instructions say system meets relevant standards to travel with gas turned on!

One down, still the metal plate to sort,


----------



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, the heating system employed whilst travelling runs off the engine and does not involve the gas system it is situated under the table in my chausson and is basically an extension of the cab heater you are not supposed to run the gas heating whilst driving.
cheers Gary.


----------



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, the heating system employed whilst travelling runs off the engine and does not involve the gas system it is situated under the table in my chausson and is basically an extension of the cab heater you are not supposed to run the gas heating whilst driving.
cheers Gary.


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Cheers Gary

Apparently the gas heating in the van is designed to run whilst en-route. The Truma system fitted has a special regulator which allows travel with the gas turned on, also spotted warning notices about turning heating of whilst refuelling.

Also checked for a vent from the cab, there isn't one.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Metal plate*

The metal plate is to be fixed on the gas hob lid at the back to prevent the lid getting to hot when the gas is on.
I have a Allegro 96 2009 and mine is the same.

Have fun,

Mike (Devon)


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Mike

Thanks for that, how does it fix on? There does not appear to be any kind of fixing on the glass?

Tony


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Metal plate*

The dealer should have let you have a small plate with a thread in it and a screw. You then glue the plate to the hob lid and you fix the plate via the screw to the the back of the hob lid.

If you want to post your phone no i will phone you with details.

Mike.

ps I don' use mine and no problems.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We had one with our Allegro 83 and never used it mainly because it was noisy when travelling. We've had the Mhome almost 5 years so no problem.

Jan


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Well at the moment the plate is sat in a folder in the cupboard, looks like it will be staying there.

Thanks

Tony


----------

